# Atletico: Joao Felix chiede la cessione a gennaio.



## admin (14 Ottobre 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato da A Bola, i rapporti tra Simeone e Joao Felix sono ai minimi termini. Il portoghese, poco impiegato, vuole lasciare l'Atletico Madrid già nel corso del mercato del prossimo gennaio 2023.


----------



## kipstar (14 Ottobre 2022)

magari in prestito...


----------



## numero 3 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Inutile girarci attorno
L'11 ideale di Simeone è 
Kahn
Montero
Pepe
Materazzi
V Jones
Keane
Joey Barton
Lima
Poulsen 
Suarez 
Stoichov


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da A Bola, i rapporti tra Simeone e Joao Felix sono ai minimi termini. Il portoghese, poco impiegato, vuole lasciare l'Atletico Madrid già nel corso del mercato del prossimo gennaio 2023.


Ecco, QUESTO potrebbe essere un ottimo colpo.


----------



## IDRIVE (14 Ottobre 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Inutile girarci attorno
> L'11 ideale di Simeone è
> Kahn
> Montero
> ...


Primo cambio Felipe Melo...


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ecco come buttare nel cesso 120mln.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ecco come buttare nel cesso 120mln.


----------



## Diavolo86 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ha commesso un grosso errore ad andare lì da Simeone, come De Paul tra l'altro.
Giocatore dal grande potenziale che un tecnico veramente vecchio nelle idee ha rallentato nel suo processo di crescita.
Non credo possa essere roba per noi purtroppo, andrà in PL.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> Ha commesso un grosso errore ad andare lì da Simeone, come De Paul tra l'altro.
> Giocatore dal grande potenziale che un tecnico veramente vecchio nelle idee ha rallentato nel suo processo di crescita.
> Non credo possa essere roba per noi purtroppo, andrà in PL.


De Paul lo prenderei a volo, strano con il gioco di Simeone si doveva esaltare ....invece


----------



## Andris (14 Ottobre 2022)

Joao non felix...

la cosa incredibile è che continui a far partire orrende, anche senza segnare, e mai in discussione

Griezmann è l'attaccante part-time, Felix il panchinaro, va avanti con Morata che ha illuso all'inizio ma non è un bomber


----------



## Raryof (14 Ottobre 2022)

Sarebbe fattibile in prestito oneroso?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Inutile girarci attorno
> L'11 ideale di Simeone è
> Kahn
> Montero
> ...


ci mettiamo flamini?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da A Bola, i rapporti tra Simeone e Joao Felix sono ai minimi termini. Il portoghese, poco impiegato, vuole lasciare l'Atletico Madrid già nel corso del mercato del prossimo gennaio 2023.


perfetto per il manchester U.


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Ottobre 2022)

Giocatore Sublime.
Ma nel calcio moderno può giocare solo seconda punta in un 352.
Non puo fare l’esterno, non lo vedo centravanti al momento, e con lui come trequartista soffri troppo dietro se lo affianchi a 2 ali nel 4231.

Detto ciò, giocatore sublime. Peccato il ruolo e il costo (stra gonfiato).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da A Bola, i rapporti tra Simeone e Joao Felix sono ai minimi termini. Il portoghese, poco impiegato, vuole lasciare l'Atletico Madrid già nel corso del mercato del prossimo gennaio 2023.


Giocatore che Simeone non ha saputo valorizzare, ma va detto che è anche colpa sua. I mezzi tecnici sono da top assoluto, è un peccato se non riuscisse a esplodere, ne ha tutte le capacità ma dipende da lui.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da A Bola, i rapporti tra Simeone e Joao Felix sono ai minimi termini. Il portoghese, poco impiegato, vuole lasciare l'Atletico Madrid già nel corso del mercato del prossimo gennaio 2023.


Talento cristallino, ma Incollocabile nel nostro attuale modulo. Inoltre ha uno stipendio totalmente fuori parametri per noi e sinceramente insensato per quanto dimostrato finora.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da A Bola, i rapporti tra Simeone e Joao Felix sono ai minimi termini. Il portoghese, poco impiegato, vuole lasciare l'Atletico Madrid già nel corso del mercato del prossimo gennaio 2023.


Simeone è come Allegri: farebbe passare la voglia di giocare a pallone pure ad un bambino. 
Il dramma è che lo pagano come un guru quando a Napoli il primo parcheggiatore abusivo gli costerebbe due fave.


----------



## chicagousait (14 Ottobre 2022)

Sarebbe da prendere peccato per un piccolissimo particolare: clausola rescissoria di 350 milioni e devono ancora ammortizzare la cifra spesa per acquistarlo. 

Certo che pure lui, andare a giocare con Simeone


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Simeone è come Allegri: farebbe passare la voglia di giocare a pallone pure ad un bambino.
> Il dramma è che lo pagano come un guru quando a Napoli il primo parcheggiatore abusivo gli costerebbe due fave.


Stessa cosa che penso io…
Come si fa a dare 10-15 netti a gente come Simeone o allegri?! 
È palese che di loro mettono nulla, devono le loro fortune esclusivamente ai giocatori allenati… 
Sono dei buoni tattici difensivi, sicuramente sanno spiegare come difendere. Ma come ce ne sono altri 100 in europa almeno. Boh strapagati a caso…


----------

